# DVLA (UK) Plates - TT NN XXX



## simmouk (Jul 22, 2012)

My latest purchase - a set of "cherished" (!?) plates beginning with the letters "TT". I was lucky enough to combine my nickname in it aswell for 399. :-*

I'm sure it has been mentioned before but thought I'd post it anyway so if anyone else UK-based is interested, the DVLA have plates starting with TT starting at the base price of 250 if you want a bit of fun. ( http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ) The only proviso is you can't order plates with a year after the year your vehicle was manufactured.

Audi missed a trick IMO - they could have offerred every new car with plates starting "TT".


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

What on earth are you on about... :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Nickname? But there's only 3 letters :roll:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

COK?


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought one for my wife's car from DVLA, a very easy process, cheap compared to others and it hides the age of the car.


----------



## simmouk (Jul 22, 2012)

naughts4187 said:


> What on earth are you on about...


Seriously?



powerplay said:


> Nickname? But there's only 3 letters :roll:


Preceded by two numbers  Although actually 3 letters is enough for some nicknames anyway surely? Gaz, Baz, Daz lol



wja96 said:


> COK?


If that's a chat-up line, it's not working. Sorry.



Ridgmont61 said:


> I bought one for my wife's car from DVLA, a very easy process, cheap compared to others and it hides the age of the car


Actually that is why I was there in the first place. Have an 09 car on an 08 plate but hadn't realised at that point you could only buy a number issued in a year prior to the year of maufacture on your car. But yeah, the process was simple. Having them made up today.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW!!! You can buy a number plate from DVLA! OMG! Amazing post! Audi certainly did miss a trick here, if they had put TT number plates im sure they would have sold 10x more! OMG! [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

simmouk said:


> Audi missed a trick IMO - they could have offerred every new car with plates starting "TT".


my Mrs new A1 soon to be delivered gonna look really cool then :lol:


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

naughts4187 said:


> What on earth are you on about... :?


Pretty self explanatory and why the rage from others?? (oh, I see you are a Leeds fan.....got it)


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Hodgster said:


> naughts4187 said:
> 
> 
> > What on earth are you on about... :?
> ...


Ditto, Hodgster.


----------



## simmouk (Jul 22, 2012)

With apologies to the nice ones, there are some seriousy unpleasant people on this forum.


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

And some seriously boring ones [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously, what has this got to do with Mk II? Fine if you want to post in Off Topic etc. but does it really warrant a thread?

You bought some vanity plates and obviously felt the need to fill up the Internet a bit more.


----------



## simmouk (Jul 22, 2012)

wja96 said:


> Seriously, what has this got to do with Mk II? Fine if you want to post in Off Topic etc. but does it really warrant a thread?
> 
> You bought some vanity plates and obviously felt the need to fill up the Internet a bit more.


So why not just post politely that I was in the wrong place? I'm new here and I assumed, having a MK2 this was the place to post. I didn't realise you couldn't post about this stuff either - I just thought some people might like the idea of having TT plates on a TT. I didn't realise that those that didn't would object to threads like this.

I'll admit I was naive. I wasn't expecting to be insulted on an Audi forum.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I suggest a mod move this thread to off topic and that we also leave the guy alone , anyone can post what they want as long as it's in the correct section.

But interestingly enough I am considering a TT plate for my car :lol:


----------



## simmouk (Jul 22, 2012)

neilc said:


> I suggest a mod move this thread to off topic


Good call. I'll report it.



neilc said:


> But interestingly enough I am considering a TT plate for my car :lol:


Yeah just a bit of fun really and pretty cheap (compared to some Audi-related things!)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Simmouk, a lot of the guys have TT related plates on here and fair dinkum m8 for posting your enthusiasme over the subject. Ignore the missucs on here


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Those plates are of no use to me. I would need one such as A111 TTR. Luckily I have an X plate, so most of the prefix alphabet is open to me.


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I really don't see the point of car specific plates , as soon as you sell the car they look stupid on you're new car or you sell it with the car and waste the money you spent on it .... Pointless IMO


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

simmouk said:


> With apologies to the nice ones, there are some seriousy unpleasant people on this forum.


Just ignore the back biters, there are a quite a few 'keyboard warriors' prowling this forum and most of them should know better.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> simmouk said:
> 
> 
> > With apologies to the nice ones, there are some seriousy unpleasant people on this forum.
> ...


+1 Jim


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

neilc said:


> But interestingly enough I am considering a TT plate for my car :lol:


Couldn't get any more on mine :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you gone all 'Aussie' on us Ian


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Have you gone all 'Aussie' on us Ian


Don't know Jim, have I ?

To do with cricket or is the pic upside down at your end :lol: ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The pic is upside down to me, so one of us must have gone 'Aussie' :lol: :lol:


----------

